# Does SOF:2 have a co-op mode



## MisterBubbles

Hi,

Does Soldier Of Fortune 2: Double Helix have a Co-Op mode? One where you and a buddy team up to do missions against CPU AI?


----------



## PC eye

SOF2 has a multiplayer mode and a random mission generator. In the multiplayer you go against another player while at an online site. It's similar to multiplaying with other games there. The random mission generator creates a small mission that changes objectives in each one. You go up against a limited number of villians to achieve a certain objective that is different in each separate mission. Those maps are far smaller then those seen in the single player game.


----------



## MisterBubbles

So there is no mod where I can play with a buddy against terrorists?


----------



## PC eye

You can try out different mods found at http://soldieroffortune2.filefront.com/files/Soldier_of_Fortune_2/Mods/Multiplayer;1748

SOF2 was pretty much a single "Mullins" player with other characters being taken up when multiplaying. The other players appear as those to you while to them they are taking the Mullins role. You would have to know the server that you and someone was on and then see if it played out that way. The few times I've gone to the multiplayer servers in SOF2 and Half Life 2 there were a few automatic characters to fight off.


----------



## MisterBubbles

Which mod would have Co-Op in there? Doesn't matter how much it changes the game as long as the gore is the same (or more).


----------



## PC eye

As far as I know multiplayer games in general are primarily one or more against one or more on teams if not player against player. The random villian comes in when you are on a server by yourself to automatically bump you off. The multiplayer side of any good shooter won't see the number of pc generated opponents like a single player would.

Which online multiplayer servers for what game provide team effort to go after enemies is unknown here. I've never been that far deep into multiplaying any game. Sorry!    That is a question better answered by someone who runs multiplayer games regularly. In the meantime you can see if any of the mods can help you with this. Most of those however are probably for altering game maps and weapons more then anything else.


----------

